# ASUS Radeon HD 7770 DirectCU 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 14, 2012)

ASUS is using their well-proven DirectCU thermal solution on the new HD 7770 DirectCU. The card also comes with a large overclock out of the box, yet stays cool and runs at super low noise levels. ASUS has chosen to follow the AMD pricing, so no price increase for cooler and overclocking.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice at least this one gives you 6850 Performance with less power.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I'm surprise that a OC Asus was less than a 6850; although they set MSRP inline with the performance.  It appears a 7750 is now the 6670 daring, as the no 6-pin which is a great option for good gaming on the cheap once ~$90.  It’s playing out almost like the original 5770 release, that everyone was thinking it should or would be as good a the 4870 and fell short, but the price was inline.  I like the 7750 perfect entry gamer, the 7770 reference feels a little short, and OC at this level is oh hum, although the Super OC (1120 MHz) is about where I figured and the price is better than what I estimated as Egg had it as $180 no rebate. 

Now, how will this bode if GK106 Keplar’s provides a good boost over a GTX550ti.  Was it enough in raising the bar, and to me feels that there will be a big gapping market for Pitcairn to fill, almost like they will need three models to cover $200-400 range.  I’m surprise at the prices and wonder if Nvidia can/will follow suite, probably the normal one-ups’-man while holding to $200 MSRP reference and higher for customs.  Feels like AMD left just enough rope…


----------



## alwayssts (Feb 15, 2012)

Casecutter said:


> Now, how will this bode if GK106 Keplar’s provides a good boost over a GTX550ti.  Was it enough in raising the bar, and to me feels that there will be a big gapping market for Pitcairn to fill, almost like they will need three models to cover $200-400 range.  I’m surprise at the prices and wonder if Nvidia can/will follow suite, probably the normal one-ups’-man while holding to $200 MSRP reference and higher for customs.  Feels like AMD left just enough rope…



I don't really think GK106 will be a fair comparison.  It will probably have a similar die size to Juniper (5700) where-as CV (7700) is essentially a replacement for Turks.  As I was glad to see Anandtech point out, these cards start a new curve as the lowest-end need to be faster than the IGP in CPUs, unlike previous process generations.  Hence the lowest-end moved up, and that is CV.  It should be compared to whatever is below gk106, and in that race it will win.

While GK106 will probably have similar prices to 7770 at launch and hold pretty tight, anyone that expects 7700 to stay at it's current price is insane.  It will fall, just like previous generations, to around $100-130.

As for the 200-400 hole, seems pretty obvious to me once kepler launches and prices settle. In somewhere around $50 increments:

7850
7870
7950 1.5gb
7950 3gb

I think a trend will emerge: the disparity between 7850 and '650ti' or whatever gk106 will be is big, with perhaps each on opposite sides of $200, but between 7770 and 650 (salvage gk106) not-so-much at over/under $150.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2012)

If you are in the market for a 7770, seems like THIS ONE is the one to get. Nice speed bump. Good cooler. Silentish. Same price.*

*alternative viewpoint is that stock cards will very quickly discount in the market post launch. I would expect this card to carry a $20 premium. What does it mean... if this is going into the market at $160, then stock 7770 cards will very quickly discount to around the $140 price point.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 16, 2012)

alwayssts said:


> where-as CV (7700) is essentially a replacement for Turks.


There's no way these are consider directly supplanting 6570 and 6670 Turks, although I see it as they did.

_AnandTech:_ "the fact that the 7750 is a sub-75W part, it becomes increasingly obvious that the 7700 series is the de-facto replacement for both the 6*6*00 series and the 5700 series. The 7750 will fill the 6670's old role as AMD's top sub-75W card, but as we'll see its performance means it won't be a complete replacement for the 5700 series."


The 6670 DDR5 is probably not coming back, displaced by a 7750.  Both "Turks" will probably be renamed and only equipted with DDR3, might get other improvement/changes (VLIW4 couldn't see them re-spin to that) to help with Hybrid C-F on new Trinity mobo's.


If Nvidia pumps the GK106 significantly higher than these what will they give us between $80-160?  They better really improve the GT 440 replacement… because it's a dog!


----------

